# Everglades City report, 5 June



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the report Capt Bob. I mentioned to a friend the other date that we haven’t seen a report from you lately....and hoped you were okay. Glad to see you’re back.👍🏻


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the report--must have just missed y'all!


----------



## RTaylor (May 21, 2008)

You're the last person I'd expect to weigh a fish with a boga. Nonetheless, thanks for the great reports! I've read every one for years.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That Boga Grip - is much more about controlling the fish - in the water, until camera and everything else is sorted out. Every fish I lift with it - is actually being supported by the belly not the jaw (as shown in the photo....). If we choose to weigh it - that's the last thing we do before it goes back in the water and only after it's settled down and not struggling... 

I wouldn't be without the Boga day to day - and it's only used on fish that aren't being grabbed by hand. I long ago quit using a net on fish since it really scuffs them up (cobia and permit an exception - I'll have my net aboard if we're wreck fishing..). There are nets with mesh that doesn't beat up a fish but I've yet to buy one... since I long ago gave up bonefishing.. .


----------

